# Do you think Mavs misses Nash??



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Man, what an ugly loss to Spurs today. I was hoping Mavs would win this one. Mavs is usually very good at home but so far they've lost quite a few. (but they also won quite a few road games). 

Anyway... I didn't have chance to watch any Mavs game but from what I've heard, Mavs's offense is very limited. Too many one-on-one and pick and roll. There's hardly any ball movement.  

At least when Nash was there he makes sure Mavs scores on fast breaks. 

Oh well, I hope the new Mavs players can learn how cope with Nelson's system. 

GO DIRK!!

Jimmy


----------



## Jewelz (Nov 13, 2004)

What a stupid question


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Nah, I'm sure they'd much rather have a rookie running PG.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

:laugh: Nah, who needs his double double.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Here's an answer that'll shock you; *YES*.

Cuban, you're an idiot. If he had spent the money on Dampier AND Nash, look where they'd be. Christ.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Hahaha, I know it's obvious. 

I guess the original plan is to have Nash train the new PG. They say this Devin is pretty Nash-like except he is more athletic and better at defense. 

Well... Nash sure enjoys his stay at Suns. He had a GREAT game today. 20/14, shooting 50% and only had 1 turnover!!! God. 

I wonder what it takes to bring the Mavs together. They have way too many players injured. Dirk isn't 100%, Daniel isn't....sigh. 

Jimmy


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Thats the last time Don Nelson is gonna let Avery Johnson coach.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Of course they miss Nash, but I think having Dampier and Terry/Harris is now more valuable than having Nash. Its so hard to come by a legit center these days, especially one that will actually play in the paint. Damp is a glorified role player compared to Nash, but interior D is so badly needed in Dallas that Cuban had to get Dampier when the opportunity came. Also, having Nash, their lack of inside defense is magnified by his poor play on the perimeter, because when a guard could get past Nash they basically had an open lane to the hoop. Nash runs the offensive machine very well. He is a guy who will play and be effective for years to come (its hard to say that about any point guard in the league right now that is 30) because of his shooting and passing in a halfcourt setting, but the Mavs now are better than the Mavs of last season and maybe even the 02-03 Mavs if they can get anything done in the postseason without an injury coming up and saving them (ie Chris Webber). Nash excells in the season, but in the playoffs, the holes in game (particularly on defense) are a liability.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

:upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset: :upset:


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ToddMacCulloch11</b>!
> Thats the last time Don Nelson is gonna let Avery Johnson coach.


They would have lost anyway.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Who the hell would miss 15.7 PPG and 11.2 APG on 56% shooting?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> They would have lost anyway.


Yeah it was the Spurs, most teams are going to.


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

Why didnt Cuban re-sign Nash? Did he think harris would just take over and run the ship. I think someone has to chnage Cubans mentality. You can't just keep switching your core players and expect it to be a success. I think thats more evident then ever after there performance aginast the spurs.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Dallas is really lacking a PG who creates offense for the team. Both Harris and Terry look to score first, and guys like Daniels, Howard, Dampier, and even Nowitzki hardly ever create for other teammates. The Spurs absolutely demolished the Spurs because the Mavericks tried to play one-on-one ball while the rest of the Maverick players just stood around. Again, Dallas needs a PG who will move the ball around, create for others, and prevent an offense from going stagnant. Anyone know of a PG who can do these things? (Hint Hint, read title of thread)


----------



## Admiral (Apr 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> The Spurs absolutely demolished the Spurs


Man, we _are_ good..


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KokoTheMonkey</b>!
> Dallas is really lacking a PG who creates offense for the team. Both Harris and Terry look to score first, and guys like Daniels, Howard, Dampier, and even Nowitzki hardly ever create for other teammates. The Spurs absolutely demolished the Spurs because the Mavericks tried to play one-on-one ball while the rest of the Maverick players just stood around. Again, Dallas needs a PG who will move the ball around, create for others, and prevent an offense from going stagnant. Anyone know of a PG who can do these things? (Hint Hint, read title of thread)


Jason Terry for Earl Watson


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> 
> 
> Jason Terry for Earl Watson


Terry makes more than three times Watson's salary. Memphis would have to add in somone else worth about $4.5M, and there are no players on Memphis that fit that bill that West would be willing to part with.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>EHL</b>!
> 
> 
> Terry makes more than three times Watson's salary. Memphis would have to add in somone else worth about $4.5M, and there are no players on Memphis that fit that bill that West would be willing to part with.


Damn, I think Earl would be a really good fit here. He has great defense, and can dish it.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It's true that Dallas needs a good center bad but that doesn't mean losing one of the best PG the league. 

I also agree that Cuban is changing the core of the players way too often. Mavs is also one of the very few teams that keeps changing their starting line-up, especially last year. Nelson would change the starting line-up to match the opponents but why doesn't he let the opponent to match his lineup? That I don't understand. 


Another thing about Spurs...well, Mavs had VERY GOOD record against Spurs in the regular season when Nash was there. And I don't think Mavs would have lost anyway if they are healthy and if they have a legit PG running the offense. Afterall, Mavs was known for its crazy offense. 

But now, they are playing one-on-one and there's hardly any good fast breaks and ball movement. And from what I've seen so far, I don't think Dampier has helped all that much. 

This is like you GAIN ONE THING, and then you LOSE ONE THING. If Nash stayed there, things could have been different. But it's all too late.... Nash fits really well with Suns and Dirk has become more like a leader now. 


Like I said before, I haven't had a chance to watch Mavs game this year. This Thursday will be my first time. 

Jimmy


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RiDirkulous</b>!
> 
> 
> Damn, I think Earl would be a really good fit here. He has great defense, and can dish it.


Once again Earl Watson is not even close to fair value for Jason Terry.

Are you watching the games? The problem is not with Jason Terry and Devin Harris. The problem is with the ridiculous one on one offense that Nelson has them playing. When Dirk is in there without Stackhouse we play a two man pick and roll type of offense and everyone else stands around and watches. When Stackhouse gets in the game it gets even worse. Then we try to force it to Stackhouse and he goes one on one while all four of the other guys stand around and watch. It is any absolutely horrible offense. We don't look to run hardly at all anymore.

I have no idea what Nelson is thinking but the problem is not with the players. Earl Watson is not as good as Jason Terry and he is not going to get alot of assists watching Jerry Stackhouse go one on one.

The idea that the problem with the Mavs is because they don't have point guards who get assists is laughable. Just watch the style of play recently and tell me where the point guards are missing open guys with passes. You won't see any of that. What you will see is alot of dribbling around and forcing the ball to Dirk and Stackhouse or even Howard so they can go one on one.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> 
> 
> Once again Earl Watson is not even close to fair value for Jason Terry.
> ...


I wonder why Nelson is going for so much one-on-one this time. I mean one-on-one is alright but not ALL THE TIME. There's hardly any ball-movement and the assist of the whole team is ridiculously low. 

I am not saying it's a step-backward because it's just a very DIFFERENT team this year. I guess when the players are on fire, it's good to go for one-on-one...or not. 

Jimmy


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

They miss nash, but they don't need him to win. IMHO they are a better championship team now. The problem with Nash is his defense. The guy has absolutely no defensive presence. He is small and not very strong. He can shadow somebody and fill the lanes sometimes, but he rarely makes crafty steals like Stockton(or Ridnour) .


NAsh is one of my favorite players, but he is an offensive player. The suns look really good now because they are scoring a lot. In this respect they are like Dallas team a few years back with Van Exel and Raef. They used to beat teams by 20 or 30 points by sheer volume of buckets. That Dallas team had a chance to play for a championship but their defense sucked.


Nash is missed, but not as much as people think. Cuban did the right thing IMO. Most people will never be able to do what Nash does at the PG position on offense, but you don't necessarily need that to win a championship. Cuban knows this, and he is all about the ring.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> They miss nash, but they don't need him to win. IMHO they are a better championship team now. The problem with Nash is his defense. The guy has absolutely no defensive presence. He is small and not very strong. He can shadow somebody and fill the lanes sometimes, but he rarely makes crafty steals like Stockton(or Ridnour) .
> 
> 
> ...


To some degree I agree but to some, I don't. 

Nash is one of the best offense-guards / generals. He controls the floor so well and makes sure the tempo of the game is in favor of his team. 

The only downfall of Nash's game is that he usually gets really tired in the 4th quarter. This is only natural when you ran so much in the first 3 quarters. 

What I think the best for Nash's team is to have a great balanced backup point guard for him to rest more in the first 3 quarters and then Nash can do more in the 4th. Just like last time he got into foul trouble in early first half and had a huge rest before the 4th quarter. The end result is that Nash had 16-18 assist and 15+ pts in a 30min game. He was well rested. 

What happened to Dallas is different. They needed a CENTER. A good center who can play decent defense in the middle and get Dirk out of foul trouble. Nash's defense is poor (he is short I guess...) but I don't think he would cost a championship. Two years ago in the playoff, Nash and Nick Van were terrific because Nick Van allowed Nash to rest more. But they didn't have a legit center to hold duncan and Dirk got hurt. 

Anyway, I think Mavs misses Nash but it doesn't mean they are a bad team. I said they are VERY DIFFERENT now but with so much one-on-one, it's hard to tell how far they can go.

At least for Suns, Nash has Amare to hold the center position so Suns has more inside game than what Mavs had when Nash was there. Marion is playing like an all-star now and he can provide both offense and defense. Overall, this Suns team is more balance than the Mavs' team if you asked me. Let's just hope Nash doesn't get injured! lol

What I think is: 

Nash with Mavs: 
75% Offense, 25% Defense

Nash with Suns:
60% Offense, 40% Defense 

Jimmy


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> Why didnt Cuban re-sign Nash? Did he think harris would just take over and run the ship. I think someone has to chnage Cubans mentality. You can't just keep switching your core players and expect it to be a success. I think thats more evident then ever after there performance aginast the spurs.


What are you daft?!!! Did you forget how the traitor bolted 12 hours into free agency not even giving Cuban a chance for real negotiations?!!!! Nash didnt want to be in Dallas anyway. Free agency is 60 days and Nash was with Pheonix in less then half a day.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Dragnsmke1</b>!
> 
> 
> What are you daft?!!! Did you forget how the traitor bolted 12 hours into free agency not even giving Cuban a chance for real negotiations?!!!! Nash didnt want to be in Dallas anyway. Free agency is 60 days and Nash was with Pheonix in less then half a day.


Well, its' true Nash made the decision so quick, but Cuban refused to match Sun's offer. To me, that sounds like Cuban doesn't think Nash is worth it. Obviously, Suns' been enjoying Nash so far. 

And like many said, Nash is getting old and maybe it's time for a change in Dallas. Hopefully it's a good change. 

Jimmy


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Admiral</b>!
> 
> 
> Man, we _are_ good..


----------

